# Nautilus glass replacement or steel tank



## Wyvern (31/10/15)

It seems that I have no luck at all this week. I am looking for the nautilus glass or preferred a steel tank. Woke up this morning and noticed mine is broken.






This is not the mini. 

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/442

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (31/10/15)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/nautilus-hollow-tank/
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/aspire-nautilus-glass-replacement/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (31/10/15)

I saw that vape mob has it but they don't have at the Bellville branch so I am waiting to hear if they can send one there since I never get to the southern subs at all. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (31/10/15)

Ok in the north then...
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories-accessories/aspire-nautilus-stainless-steel-tank/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-replacement-glass/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (31/10/15)

Lol thanks I forgot about them. Still learning all the shops and so forth

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (31/10/15)

Wyvern said:


> Lol thanks I forgot about them. Still learning all the shops and so forth
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No problem .


----------



## Andre (1/11/15)

PM me your names, postal address and cell number and shall pif post you a glass and stainless steel tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## korn1 (1/11/15)

I can also aramex you a mini glass if I can find it/ you need it.


----------



## Wyvern (1/11/15)

Andre said:


> PM me your names, postal address and cell number and shall pif post you a glass and stainless steel tank.


Hai Andre I just put an order in with vape mob  Its all good I will get it tomorrow  But thanks  I appreciate the thought

Reactions: Like 2


----------

